# Wild Coastal Carpet Python



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Here's a coastal carpet python we found near Dorrigo, NSW a few days ago. My first decent find!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice looking animal!


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 27, 2018)

Good find !


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this a x diamond? Looks like an area where you would get diamonds, and it looks like it’s got a bit of diamond colour


----------



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Is this a x diamond? Looks like an area where you would get diamonds, and it looks like it’s got a bit of diamond colour


Probably, but diamonds don't extend this far west.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 27, 2018)

Sweet good pix


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 27, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Is this a x diamond? Looks like an area where you would get diamonds, and it looks like it’s got a bit of diamond colour



Hi Bl69aze,

Mate, it looks nothing like a Diamond and typical of the Morelia spilota we get around here in the Bellingen/Dorrigo area.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, far more Carpet than Diamond. I've got a few photos on my phone of local (Telegraph Point) animals, which I'll upload when I get the charging port fixed on my phone (takes a charge, but won't connect to the micro usb to download photos )! We get both forms here, and everything in between. I remember in one of Eric Worrell's early books he mentions a form of carpet he called the "Dorrigo-Kempsey Intergrade," which I guess is where the term "intergrade" came from all those years ago. The Diamond-looking animals we get here are similar to, but never quite look like the Diamonds from Sydney and further south.

Always nice to fine these guys at home in the bush Foozil...

Jamie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

That looks exactly like the pure coastals I used to encounter in my chicken pen 50km west of Kempsey, NSW.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 27, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Hi Bl69aze,
> 
> Mate, it looks nothing like a Diamond and typical of the Morelia spilota we get around here in the Bellingen/Dorrigo area.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just the yellow looks like something you’d see off a diamond, with a carpet pattern


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 27, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Sorry, just the yellow looks like something you’d see off a diamond, with a carpet pattern



Nah not really.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 27, 2018)

The similarity to diamonds, especially in colour, is clearly obvious, and hardly surprising given the proximity to classic diamonds. Diamonds don't just suddenly become coastals as you go north or Murray-Darlings as you go west, it's a gradual change (yes, pedants, less gradual going west), these are in a close proximity to diamonds and have obvious similarities, just as most populations of carpets generally have more similarity to nearby populations than farther populations.

Absolutely beautiful carpet... largely due to the yellow colouration influence from the similarity to diamonds!


----------



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> The similarity to diamonds, especially in colour, is clearly obvious, and hardly surprising given the proximity to classic diamonds. Diamonds don't just suddenly become coastals as you go north or Murray-Darlings as you go west, it's a gradual change (yes, pedants, less gradual going west), these are in a close proximity to diamonds and have obvious similarities, just as most populations of carpets generally have more similarity to nearby populations than farther populations.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful carpet... largely due to the yellow colouration influence from the similarity to diamonds!


Ah ok.

On behalf of the carpet, thanks folks!


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 27, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> The similarity to diamonds, especially in colour, is clearly obvious, and hardly surprising given the proximity to classic diamonds. Diamonds don't just suddenly become coastals as you go north or Murray-Darlings as you go west, it's a gradual change (yes, pedants, less gradual going west), these are in a close proximity to diamonds and have obvious similarities, just as most populations of carpets generally have more similarity to nearby populations than farther populations.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful carpet... largely due to the yellow colouration influence from the similarity to diamonds!




Sdaji, I don't know how many wild Diamonds you've seen but it looks absolutely nothing like them. It's just a typical Morelia sp morph that inhabits this part of the country.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Sdaji, I don't know how many wild Diamonds you've seen but it looks absolutely nothing like them. It's just a typical Morelia sp morph that inhabits this part of the country.


Agreed.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 27, 2018)

I've seen plenty, and also carpets all up the east coast. I've travelled extensively and lived in multiple locations on the east coast where Morelia spilota occurs.

Do you honestly think it's complete coincidence that the most yellow Carpet Pythons within thousands of kms just happen to be right next to where yellow diamonds occur, even when considering the fact that there is continuous gene flow all along the east coast? These things literally exchange genes with nearby yellow diamonds.

It is very obvious to see that as you go north from, say, Sydney, the Diamonds become more yellow (less prone to being white and more prone to being yellow, as well as the amount of colour increasing/black decreasing). The blotches become gradually larger, more irregular, and more frequently coalesced as you travel north. Even mathematically calculably, this snake is intermediate in terms of colour tone, colour proportion, and pattern elements (eg blotch size, blotch number, and number of merged blotches), between the mean values of diamonds not far to the south and coastals not far to the north.


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 27, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I've seen plenty, and also carpets all up the east coast. I've travelled extensively and lived in multiple locations on the east coast where Morelia spilota occurs.
> 
> Do you honestly think it's complete coincidence that the most yellow Carpet Pythons within thousands of kms just happen to be right next to where yellow diamonds occur, even when considering the fact that there is continuous gene flow all along the east coast? These things literally exchange genes with nearby yellow diamonds.
> 
> It is very obvious to see that as you go north from, say, Sydney, the Diamonds become more yellow (less prone to being white and more prone to being yellow, as well as the amount of colour increasing/black decreasing). The blotches become gradually larger, more irregular, and more frequently coalesced as you travel north. Even mathematically calculably, this snake is intermediate in terms of colour tone, colour proportion, and pattern elements (eg blotch size, blotch number, and number of merged blotches), between the mean values of diamonds not far to the south and coastals not far to the north.




Garbage.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Garbage.


+1



Foozil said:


> My first decent find!


Hi mate, may I ask what the approximate length of the python was, just a ballpark length...


----------



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmmm. Not sure what to think now 
[doublepost=1524823869,1524823655][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Hi mate, may I ask what the approximate length of the python was, just a ballpark length...


Maybe around 2 meters. I meant decent find as in a more uncommon species (for me at least)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Hmmm. Not sure what to think now
> [doublepost=1524823869,1524823655][/doublepost]
> Maybe around 2 meters. I meant decent find as in a more uncommon species (for me at least)


Awesome mate and no I wasn't having a dig at your "decent find" comment, It IS a decent find. I was always stoked with the ones I came across, even though they were hugging my hens. LOL


----------



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Awesome mate and no I wasn't having a dig at your "decent find" comment, It IS a decent find. I was always stoked with the ones I came across, even though they were hugging my hens. LOL


Haha thanks Kev


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Haha thanks Kev


Looks like you got pretty close to it too?? To get that S-pose reaction.


----------



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Looks like you got pretty close to it too?? To get that S-pose reaction.


Not really, just the camera zoom. It was pretty feisty, I got a video of it latching onto my backpack


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 27, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Not really, just the camera zoom. It was pretty feisty, I got a video of it latching onto my backpack


Definitely post that up!  Or did you squeal like a woman in it??


----------



## Foozil (Apr 27, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Definitely post that up!  Or did you squeal like a woman in it??


Pfft nahhhh 
I'll find a way!


----------

